# I was bad...new King Plakat -Needs name!-



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So I picked up a 1.5 gallon tank that runs between $20 and $30 new. I got it for $6 with filter, light, food, conditioner, net etc.. So anyways new tank means I need another betta. Yeah right. So anyways my mom went to another store while I walked into petco praying nothing would jump out at me. We are moving in like a month and so I didn't want to get another one, but having such a nice tank empty was driving me mad. So I went in looking for a halfmoon or delta since I know some do better in smaller tanks due to their tails, that and I was sick of VTs. I really wanted a white delta and they did have one. They also had some beautiful DT one black and one black marble. So while browsing I noticed this guy, I checked his price and said no way! $17 something. Came up to around $18. I couldn't believe how much he cost. But while looking I just kept coming back to him. So I caved and bought him. I stuck him in my purse so my mom wouldn't see him right away and then I asked her not to kill me. She just shook her head and I am banned from petstores...at least their is still walmart lol
But anyways this is no name a marble king plakat. In the car I realized what drew me to him. His baby face and blue eyes. Anyways I am in love with this guy. He won't be staying in his tank forever once we move he will get either a 5 gallon or ten gallon. Will have to decided. He is around 2 inches but I am going to assume he is young and has some growing to do yet. He is really big though lol. Sorry for the super long post.

Any name ideas are appreciated. Something japanes would be great.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! What a cute story! Sounds like he chose you.  I like the name Hercules or Luki.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

They always do. I try to never take a betta if it isn't interested in me. My one girl I just got because well she was cute. We get along, but don't have much of a bond like I do with my other fish. The 2 in my sisters room I don't care much for either, but something about them caught my sisters eyes so I am not complaining. They chose her. I was so mad about the DTs though. I wanted them so bad and they were cheaper, but they just weren't interested in me. totally ignored me. I had to respect that and went with the guy who did seem to like me.

I do like the name Luki...will consider.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

LOL this is exactly what happened to me >< I went in wanting a Plakat and ended up with a HM King >< I only have the one betta now though  

He just seemed to have the best personality and... he was nose to tail in his little cup and had to curve his body to fit. I think he is pretty old, but he is spunky. My boyfriend even fell in love with him.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

lol I have been wanting a marble plakat, just something smaller that could live in the tank permenantly. I used to think the kings were scary looking. The first time I saw them I was like no way these things are scary. Actually I still think that about some of them, but not this guy. I think he has such a baby face lol


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Yes, he is adorable ><


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love him! No name suggestions though.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

aww. He really needs a name.


----------



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

hes adorable but at the same time he looks sneaky id name him lucifer he could be a little devil you alway gotta watch out for the cute ones lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

lol maybe he is lol but lucifer just isn't quite right. he seems like he will be really sweet lol


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

If you want a Japanese name I could help! (Half Japanese and lived there until recently) It would help if you could tell me about his personality or a word that describes him.....then I can translate it and give you the Kanji too. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Riku is from Blood +. Not sure if you have seen that anime but he is a sweet little boy in there. I'm not sure if that is Japanese either


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay. He is curious, shy, and friendly. He seems very sweet and I think would do well in a community tank. Non aggresive. His eyes are blue and white. He is large with some metallic or dragon scaling.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Never seen the anime, but I mostly just read manga. So far my fav is Akio but still not sure.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Interested to see what Wildflower comes up with


----------



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

then if u want a cute name poseidon lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol there are a lot of fish on here named Poseidon. Not agains the name as I love greek mytholigy, but would like to keep up my japanese name theme.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He is one of the nicest looking kings I have seen. I did see a huge dragon red/white HMPK once.

I had a few that were named after anime characters at one point too.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Okay, I have talked to my dad who is 100% Japanese and he likes the name Kinzoku which means metal fragment or metallic coloring. There is also Mizu which translates to water. Those were all we could think of at the moment.....but if you have any other sugestions to go by we can brainstorm some more!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Kinzoku! Thank you for the help!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Your welcome! Here is the kanji to go with his name: 
*金属*


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah I have been into anime for a while, but I also just love the sound of the names.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad I could help! Are you Japanese or do you just like anime/manga? *curious*


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I just like the anime/manga. But I actually just love the names and meanings. they are so different from most US meanings. And I also just love the way they sound.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I know, I love how each way you spell a name can mean something else. For example one of my friends name is Misaki, but the way she spells her name means beautiful while it can mean blossom if you use different kanji.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah. I really noticed that with aki. While I don't use the kangi I like to think of it as meaning Autum as that was one of the meanings and fits his coloring perfectly.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I'd name him Eiri. Or Eichi. But that's just me.
Thats cute, how you guys found eachother. Hope he lives for years and years and happily too. =3
He's beautiful.
The name you choose is awesome though. =3


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww thanks. I hope he lives a long life to! So far the longest has been 2 years for my fish! And am rooting for many more years with all of them!
And for a name I did decide on Kinzoku!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you like the name!! It made my day to know that I helped name a betta fish!


----------



## Madcapp (May 12, 2012)

Aww! His face is adorable! I like Baby Face Nelson for a name.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wildflower thanks! I was so stuck lol and I love your avatar!

Madcapp thanks! And that is cute name!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

WildFlower said:


> I'm so glad you like the name!! It made my day to know that I helped name a betta fish!


Lol, someone has one they named Tye-dye patriot.
i came up with that. lol. xD


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have seen tye dye around! Haha thats a really cute name and fits him perfectly!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OOOOOOHHHHHH I <3 his blue eyes! :-D

Erm.. I know nothing about japanese names, soo... -_-


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I know! They are so pretty! I have never had a betta with blue eyes before and his just pop!
Haha thats okay he has a name now!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I saw this pretty crowntail boy at walmart. He was in the tanks with the other fish (I fished him out 'cause the barbs were chasin him around and nippin at his fins). And I WANT so bad.
When I get my 10 gal, if he's still there, I'll get him.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Gorgeous fish, makes me want a king! Ha ha, I was thinking and the name Cillian popped into my head because of the blue eyes. I realize it's a bit late, but again lovely fish you have. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

@a123andpoof: Thanks! I found that pic on deviantART and had to use it! I love Ying and Yang and betta fish....and this painting has both!! I'm going to change it soon becuase another member is painting my betta for me.  So excited!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Sam you should go get him lol I really want a another CT and walmart has lots of them its just the VTs always catch my eye. I have to tell myself no more VT's. I want a variety. The next time I have space its going to be a delta, halfmoon or Crowntail.

Miche thank you! He is a real sweetie. I go and sit on my bed or walk into my room he is right there to greet me. Just that makes the money spent on him all worth it. Just to see he actually likes me lol

That will be nice. Will keep an eye out for when its changed. 

I cant wait for him to color up more. I just got enough money to go and buy another heater. The one I have isn't doing a great job. It is a few years old though so I won't complain to much. Would love to try and get some decent heat for him and see if he darkens any. And I imagine once he gets into a larger place he will look even better. His next tank will hopefully have a lot of live plants.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I may friday or saturday after I get the 10 gal I'm planning on. (boyfriend doesn't know yet and will murder me when I do)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

What a beautiful king!! I saw a stunning metallic green marble King once, I still regret not getting him! What size tank is he in? Full grown kings definitely need 5+ gallons IMO. Can't wait to see if he grows or marble more!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I would love to see some more pics now that he is settled in! PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?  <3


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

haha I know what thats like. I want to get a 20g for a sorority and another 10g for a divided tank.

Moon he is temperarily in a 1.5g (I was planning on a smaller betta) but once I move I plan on setting him up in a 5 gallon, divided 10g or a 10 gallon community of some sort. I will decide later as I learn his personality and see how he grows what I feel would be best for him. I LOVE marbles the one you saw sounds very pretty! I would love a blue marble.

Sure. I will get some more tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay so here are some new pics he is a bit clamped. The tank is bit chilly being around 72. I will be getting a new heater Thursday. Anywho he has built his first bubble nest! 
And he was really cute so I was taking his picture and I said stop and he stopped, I said it a few times and he did it lol it was really cute. He is also a huge photo hog.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwww he's so beautiful! That's quite adorable. Teach me how to get my females to do that? They NEVER STOP MOVING.  He's gorgeous! Lovely bubble nest. I'm sure he'll fan his fins out as soon as he warms up on thursday.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha he was pretrained for me JK
And I bet he will. They always do. I just wish I could get it sooner so he would be more comfortable.
His eyes are just so beautiful. I love them so much!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Get me your trainers digits? LOL. His eyes are stunning! Certainly different looking! And I'm sure he'll forgive you.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol 345 567 8901 XP
Im sure he will lol


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

does he get texts?
I hate calling people i don't know. but it's nigh IMPOSSIBLE to get a picture of my boys. /=


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol I don't know. 
Most of my boys are pretty photogenic. I have 3 that really aren't. Out of 8 thats pretty good!
Oh and Kinzoku got a new heater today! Hope it works.


----------

